# 2018 Shoalwater 23 Cat w/ 300hp G2



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

AVAILABLE NOW AND READY TO HUNT/FISH!!!!
2018 SHOALWATER 23 CAT POWERED BY A 300HP EVINRUDE G2. Loaded with options including a powder coated tower, raised platform with cushioned seat/backrest and live well with pro air bubbler, powder coated aluminum, raised front deck platform with LED lights, Lenco trim tabs w/ led indicator, Lowrance Elite 7, Humminbird Solix 10, Minn Kota 36v I-pilot trolling motor, dual 10ft Power Pole Blades, bubble console, Rockford Fosgate am/fm bluetooth stereo w/ 6' and 8" speakers and Sub, cushioned Magellan ice chest, 4 blade stainles steel prop,hydraulic jack plate w/ blinker trim, LED bar in bow, LED courtesy lights, custom bucket seats, 2 battery selector swtiches, 61 gallon in floor fuel cell and blacked out trailer w/ spare. 260hrs $64,995 plus ttl 
Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more details and pics. Call us today 361-651-2628
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

